# Tabak Especial Ltd. Cafe Con Leche Negra Cigar Review - Left me wanting more, but not in a good way



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Tabak Especial Ltd. Cafe Con Leche Negra Cigar Review - Left me wanting more, but not in a good way*

Ever since I read about this stick, I wanted it. I loved the idea of coffee infusion with a sweet tip, and the blend of wrappers made me want it e...

Read the full review here: Tabak Especial Ltd. Cafe Con Leche Negra Cigar Review - Left me wanting more, but not in a good way


----------

